# fish are getting big



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today it was nice and sunny and the water was fairly clear so i tried to take a photo of my two oldest and biggest fish.








The bigger black and orange one is named Shad and the smaller more homely looking blacnd orange one is Dwight.
but they both are over 24" long









I have a blind fan tail named JJ who runs into stuff all the time.
Can't remember the rest of their names.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe they could tell you their names. My biggest Koi is about 16-18".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if Mrs. Paul's or Gortons read this forum?


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Should I bring my fishing rod?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Time for a fish fry! 










-Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow like this really relates to fish in the GRR pond. 
just joking.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/04/2009 7:48 PM
woow like this really relates to fish in the GRR pond. 
just joking.




No you wernt Marty you a bad bad boy HE HE HE


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty... Wait a few more year's.. Mine are little over 30 yrs old and now down to about 70 Koe's with about 20 or so Gold fish... Had to get rid of some.. They took over the pond.. * 









That walk bridge on the left is 2 X 12's .


Last year photos cleaning out the pond and put them up in the upper stream for a day.

/1stclass/noelw/Koe Pond/Koe2.JPG

/1stclass/noelw/Koe Pond/Koe3.JPG

/1stclass/noelw/Koe Pond/Koe4.JPG


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they eat mosquito larvae?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/05/2009 7:14 AM
Do they eat mosquito larvae?

All open ponds should have mosuito fish in them. We have a bugger lit up at night out back to attract the ones that make it out of both ponds. Then the Bats and Frogs can finish them up if any get out. That part of living out in the boonies......


----------

